# Is that legal?



## Screwtop

Just a quick question. Now I have *NO* intention of buying one of these, but I saw one on eBay and I just had to ask. It was a cobalt blue poison bottle with the original stopper sealed with wax, with the _original contents. _Is that legal? I could only imagine what would happen if it got into the wrong hands. Do you need a license? Btw, the poison was Phosphorous something-or-other.


----------



## nhpharm

Unless it is a controlled substance (in other words, drugs), it is legal.  The question would be whether the shipper should/can ship it in the mail, though no one is the wiser for the most part and such stuff gets shipped USPS in questionable containers all the time.  Honestly a lot of the "poison" in these bottles is not particularly dangerous unless you eat it.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

On eBay I bought an arsenic bottle with some arsenic still in it. We had no troubles with shipping it via standard USPS. I myself prefer a bottle with its contents still in it.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

It is a grey area for sure. Ebay technically does not allow bottles to be sold with certain contents in them. Alcohol is one. I"m not sure about poisons. I'm pretty sure you need special hazardous or ORM-D labels to mail things like this. Could still make it through the mail anyhow. But if you get caught, expect questions.


----------



## CurbdiggerCarl

I purchased a amber 3 sided poison from the Ely Lily Co. 
with the label and contents still intact, (Mercury bi-chloride), on eBay,
with no problem.
I believe the seller put a disclosure and warning about the contents.
What is kinda cool is the pills all are almost coffin shaped, and have a skull and crossbones on one side,
 and are labeled poison on the other.
Carl


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

I have received tons of full antique bottles via usps. Never had an issue with any, minus a couple of slight leaks. Here is a common cure i got with cork and contents.


----------

